# Tractor bucket grab hook



## will2332 (6 mo ago)

Looking to buy a hitch for my tractor, saw this grab hook with receive on Amazon, has anyone bought it? Hope to give me some experience。








https://www.amazon.com/dp/B09TD8HMX...ap_abs&ref_=aa_maas&tag=maas&ref=myi_title_dp


----------



## wajijiwa (6 mo ago)

which store?


----------



## wajijiwa (6 mo ago)

I have bought 2, one is inaccurate in size, the other is of good material


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

No personal experience with that..but I don't see any weight ratings for the hooks or Drings in the ad, reciever hitch may be a little high to use as a tow point. I guess it's as good as the material used and quality of welds. B.


----------



## tacticalturnip (9 mo ago)

BoltOnHooks is your best bet for hooks, D-rings, and related items for compact tractors.


----------



## Sprinkdad123 (Oct 29, 2021)

definitely BoltOnHooks, high quality made in the USA products


----------



## drclean (9 mo ago)

i bought some bolt on hooks on amazon, they are heavy duty and real strong, use them all the time, I just had to buy longer bolts as the ones they sent are for single metal, my bucket has a 1 inch channel under the top


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Not sure if you are just wanting the hooks of the whole hitch receiver but this is something like what I have and I really like it.......It will do pumper pull or goose neck trailers.....







Category 1, 3-Pt. Hitch to 2in. Receiver Adapter | Northern Tool


Use your tractor to haul trailers and use other 2in. hitch accessories with this 3-pt. hitch to 2in. receiver adapter. Fits all Category 1 ...




www.northerntool.com


----------



## will2332 (6 mo ago)

wajijiwa said:


> which store?


osemar,did u know?


----------

